
Following removal, KDE Connect approved back in Play Store with SMS support - Aissen
https://twitter.com/albertvaka/status/1108648884056834048
======
jumbopapa
Glad it's back in, but I don't think I'll move away from the F-Droid version
now that I have it installed.

I'm not looking forward to Android Q in respects to KDE Connect functionality
because apparently they stripped away clipboard access and as of right now
there isn't a permission to allow access. Hopefully they address this before
the final release.

------
dTal
I wonder how likely it is that the reversal happened because a Google employee
reads HN and saw the community backlash.

